# Got a Yamaha THR10, now I need some pedals to go along with it.



## pfizer (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi there guys!

I posted here a while ago asking about the Yamaha THR10 and I just got it. It really is a pretty impressive amp, especially for its size, and quite versatile as well.

That said, I'm now thinking of just how well the thing takes pedals (quite well from what I've heard) and am considering putting together a minimalist pedalboard for bedroom practice.

I'm thinking of doing a combination of digital and analog effects, starting with an *ISP Decimator G String *for my noise gate, a *Wampler Triple Wreck *for distortion and a *Hotone XTOMP *for just about everything else. I'll also be using a *Line 6 G10* wireless system that I bought a while ago when I was still doing the odd gig.

Right now, I mostly just want something versatile to practice and play with at home. I play a lot of hard rock and metalcore/thrash (Alter Bridge, Killswitch Engage, Trivium) with the odd dabbling in SRV/Mayer/Hendrix/Bonamassa and even some progressive, djent stuff from time to time (Dream Theater, Periphery, Born Of Osiris).

Any advice or suggestions would be very much appreciated as always guys!

EDIT: Would also very much appreciate suggestions for a good power supply


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jul 4, 2017)

I use a couple One-Spot's. I know that there are better power-supply options but they work just fine for me.. no issues whatsoever. I probably chimed in your other thread but regardless... cool that you're digging the new amp. I'm of no help regarding those specific pedals but I have a pretty lengthy chain running into my THR10x. I use multiple OD's at the same time without issue and I doubt that you will have any problems with the one's you've mentioned. The more pedals that I added, the more critical it was to find the most ideal locations for all of them in the chain ( and the more painstaking) but my [current] final result is impressive... 13 in all plus looper and tuner. This amp handles pedals SO well! I'll bet that whatever you decide to do, you'll be impressed too.


----------



## DarthV (Jul 4, 2017)

Not to be that guy, but putting $650+ worth of pedals in front of a $300 digital modeling practice amp? Guess my question, what do you expect to squeeze out those 2x 3" speakers? I'd look at trying to find a deal on a helix LT and a small FRFR setup for around the same total price!


----------



## pfizer (Jul 5, 2017)

DarthV said:


> Not to be that guy, but putting $650+ worth of pedals in front of a $300 digital modeling practice amp? Guess my question, what do you expect to squeeze out those 2x 3" speakers? I'd look at trying to find a deal on a helix LT and a small FRFR setup for around the same total price!



I'm actually planning on using the same pedals for my Boss Katana amp as well; just wondering if the Yamaha will handle them as well as the Katana. I've also known a few people who carry similar minimalist pedalboards with similar portable amps from Roland or Blackstar, usually for writing or jam sessions -- the speakers, as small as they are, sound pretty great even at low volumes. 

Speaking of the Helix though, I've actually looked into getting a Headrush multi-FX pedalboard, but the Line 6 keeps coming up in the conversation as well. I'm just wondering how different the two are if you've any experience with either. 



High Plains Drifter said:


> I use a couple One-Spot's. I know that there are better power-supply options but they work just fine for me.. no issues whatsoever. I probably chimed in your other thread but regardless... cool that you're digging the new amp. I'm of no help regarding those specific pedals but I have a pretty lengthy chain running into my THR10x. I use multiple OD's at the same time without issue and I doubt that you will have any problems with the one's you've mentioned. The more pedals that I added, the more critical it was to find the most ideal locations for all of them in the chain ( and the more painstaking) but my [current] final result is impressive... 13 in all plus looper and tuner. This amp handles pedals SO well! I'll bet that whatever you decide to do, you'll be impressed too.



Good to know man. 13 is a _lot_ of pedals and it's great to know the amp handles them well.


----------



## Alex79 (Jul 5, 2017)

DarthV said:


> Not to be that guy, but putting $650+ worth of pedals in front of a $300 digital modeling practice amp? Guess my question, what do you expect to squeeze out those 2x 3" speakers? I'd look at trying to find a deal on a helix LT and a small FRFR setup for around the same total price!



I agree, maybe a bigger amp will mean less need for all these pedals? I had the THR10X for a while and struggled to get the gain sounds to properly cut through and have enough presence. I got a feeling the Triple Wreck in front of almost any amp will sound better than the THR.


----------



## DarthV (Jul 5, 2017)

pfizer said:


> I'm actually planning on using the same pedals for my Boss Katana amp as well; just wondering if the Yamaha will handle them as well as the Katana. I've also known a few people who carry similar minimalist pedalboards with similar portable amps from Roland or Blackstar, usually for writing or jam sessions -- the speakers, as small as they are, sound pretty great even at low volumes.
> 
> Speaking of the Helix though, I've actually looked into getting a Headrush multi-FX pedalboard, but the Line 6 keeps coming up in the conversation as well. I'm just wondering how different the two are if you've any experience with either.



The little speakers might sound fine, but not sure I'd personally put that much money in front of something that small. Sure you can use them with other gear, but isn't the whole point of the modeling amps is to use their models? If you're not, why not buy pedals and put them in front of a good clean SS, or valve, amp?

I haven't seen a whole lot of videos on the Headrush that talk about how good the tones are. With the Helix (or AX8), there are tons of great demo vids showing what it can do.


----------



## pfizer (Jul 5, 2017)

Alex79 said:


> I agree, maybe a bigger amp will mean less need for all these pedals? I had the THR10X for a while and struggled to get the gain sounds to properly cut through and have enough presence. I got a feeling the Triple Wreck in front of almost any amp will sound better than the THR.





DarthV said:


> The little speakers might sound fine, but not sure I'd personally put that much money in front of something that small. Sure you can use them with other gear, but isn't the whole point of the modeling amps is to use their models? If you're not, why not buy pedals and put them in front of a good clean SS, or valve, amp?
> 
> I haven't seen a whole lot of videos on the Headrush that talk about how good the tones are. With the Helix (or AX8), there are tons of great demo vids showing what it can do.



Truth be told, I'm actually surprised by how much the THR10's stock tones cover most of my needs already, but one of the reasons why I bought it and the Boss Katana were because of how good they sounded despite being portable amps. The Katana can also be used as a regular amp head.

That said, I might stick to using the THR10 without pedals for now.


----------

